# Is the canary kill (again)?



## The Jumping Dwarf (Jan 26, 2020)

Before:






Current:





Does the icon being removed mean anything or did it just die because @Null neglected to give it a hazmat suit?


----------



## Megaroad 2012 (Jan 26, 2020)

He's up here:


----------



## Ars Goetia (Jan 26, 2020)

He removed the whole line the last time. Its probably just a formatting change; it looks a little nicer without the indent from the bird.


----------



## cypocraphy (Jan 26, 2020)

He's being protected from Chinese disease somewhere safe.


----------



## Lurkism (Jan 26, 2020)

R.I.P smol kiwi; he will be missed.


----------



## Cynically Insane (Jan 26, 2020)

Ars Goetia said:


> He removed the whole line the last time. Its probably just a formatting change; it looks a little nicer without the indent from the bird.


I don't buy it.  The canary itself is missing.  I suppose it could have been an inadvertent change while doing our hazmat suits.  In my opinion, if Jersh were to remove the canary deliberately for aesthetic purposes he would have told us.  It could be that there is a legal issue and he is gagged.  

When the topic came up in chat earlier he didn't make a peep.  Don't you think that if he could respond to our inquiries he would?


----------



## Ars Goetia (Jan 26, 2020)

Cynically Insane said:


> When the topic came up in chat earlier he didn't make a peep.  Don't you think that if he could respond to our inquiries he would?



Don't usually follow the chat so I didn't see it. That is odd. It would be a very strange court order that specified that you actually needed to keep a warrant canary though. If that turns out to be the case then that's pretty disconcerting. It would be more creative than I'd have given any law enforcement credit for.   

On the other hand, considering the site's both been hacked and had user information requested within the past year, anyone not using a VPN for anything more than shitposting is either dumb or reckless.


----------



## Distant Stare (Jan 26, 2020)

oh fuk 

I love Israel


----------



## Liber Pater (Jan 26, 2020)

Ars Goetia said:


> Don't usually follow the chat so I didn't see it. That is odd. It would be a very strange court order that specified that you actually needed to keep a warrant canary though. If that turns out to be the case then that's pretty disconcerting. It would be more creative than I'd have given any law enforcement credit for.
> 
> On the other hand, considering the site's both been hacked and had user information requested within the past year, anyone not using a VPN for anything more than shitposting is either dumb or reckless.


AFAIK a gag order cannot compel you to make a false statement (such as maintaining a canary) as that would be unconstitutional compelled speech. However, the removal of the canary and the word "secret" is notable.
I wonder if this is why Null seems so agitated of late? Perhaps something on A&H got the feds involved again.


----------



## Bravefart (Jan 27, 2020)

Just in case...

EPSTEIN KILLED HIMSELF


----------



## Ars Goetia (Jan 27, 2020)

Liber Pater said:


> However, the removal of the canary and the word "secret" is notable.



Ok I'm dumb, I didn't even notice that secret was missing. Individually, the canary or "secret" going missing could be easily dismissed as a style choice but the two happening together is very suspicious. If I recall correctly, Null tweeted a picture of a cat eating a canary the last time. If he has got a court order and didn't so this time I can only assume that it's incredibly restrictive on what he can/cannot say hence the removal of secret. If that's the case then we probably won't know for certain until after the order takes its course and maybe not even then. In other words, let speculation go wild. Did any A&H regulars re-post any manifestos lately?


----------



## Null (Jan 27, 2020)

I'm just changing how the footer looks. I removed the info blurbs as well. The pages felt too bulky on mobile so I removed a lot.


----------



## Lurkism (Jan 27, 2020)

Don't lie josh we all know smol kiwi had dirt on Hillary.


----------



## wokelizard (Mar 8, 2020)

Interesting the original uses the verb 'received' applied to gag orders, but the replacement uses the verb 'under' and makes a point of differentiating the 'court order' and 'gag order' claim.

I suspect that null received and complied with a secret gag order, which he is either:

a) no longer bound by (or 'under') but cannot now claim to have never received one
b) contains provisions preventing him ever confirming or denying he 'received' it

I could be proved wrong, if the canary reverts back to 'have not received any gag order' but I kinda suspect not.


----------

